# The swans are here



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice Trumpeter!8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Way to go, that's a beautiful swan!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats! Great pic.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

They have been here for 4 weeks but that's a pretty swan and killer picture.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice Pic, but it kinda sucks when your hunt gets over 10 seconds after you get to your hunting spot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!

woo hoo, woo hoo, woo hoo


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome! We probably saw 400 plus swans in the Doug Miller unit on Tuesday. Wish I had put in for a tag!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks it was a fun hunt for sure. But it was very quick.


----------

